# Diva Sighting Reported



## NewHeart (Jun 18, 2011)

Hadn't heard from Diva Q in quite a while, and then she pops up in the local fishwrap... er, newspaper.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, good to know she is alive and well and out there competing.


----------

